# 0-10v dc dimming



## wfaren (Mar 20, 2012)

Can I use a general cable -- 16/2 fire alarm cable or 18/3 shieled cable, for my 0-10v dimming input on my recessed LED cans?? Plenum rated cables of course. Or do I need to use something rated 600v?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

There is usually a barrier between the line voltage and low voltage sections of the light's junction box. If so then normal cheap 18/2 is fine. It would be different if there was no separation.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It's traditional to use light gauge cables of pretty much any variety for 0-10 volt dimming, but recently I've started to wonder.... is that 10V power supply Class 2 rated? Never really studied the ballast with that in mind. Don't happen to have one handy either.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

The device supplies the current and it's limited to 0.5mA. 
The dimmer "sinks" the voltage and devices supply the voltage.


----------

